# Intel i9 13900k... 5.5GHz!!!



## GeoMax (Mar 6, 2022)

Oh my! This looks super interesting!
https://www.tweaktown.com/news/8119...k-cpu-24c-32t-up-to-5-5ghz-in-2022/index.html


----------



## ridgero (Mar 7, 2022)

Higher clockspeed, more power consumption, more heat - we have been there before


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 7, 2022)

GeoMax said:


> Oh my! This looks super interesting!
> https://www.tweaktown.com/news/8119...k-cpu-24c-32t-up-to-5-5ghz-in-2022/index.html


I was starting to build a new rig this year and abandoned that idea (supply/price/DDR5 BIOS infancy), and now I have the new target, which you posted above: 13900K + Z790 all the way, and by the time that dust settles, 64GB RAM should be fairly accessible, to easily and expensively get to 256GB RAM. 

Worth waiting a year for.


----------



## GeoMax (Mar 7, 2022)

It has been a long time since I worried about heat/power/noise. I tend to build my machines with high airflow and huge air coolers. My 18 core is less than 10 feet from my studio desk and I can barely hear it. I also have a closet setup with port holes so I can move noise out of my studio if it gets to be too much.

I have been doing well just putting my computers in a corner with a bass trap, and then 2 GIK Acoustic freestanding panels in front of them. That does the trick. Even my U87ai doesn't pick up the noise at a proper recording level less than 20ft away.

Yes @PaulieDC I am waiting to build one of these new machines as well. However, yesterday, I did pull the trigger on an HP gaming 10900k machine just so I could get a RTX 3090. I also did that early on during covid (with Dell) and bought a stripped down 10700k rig with the 3090 in it. My son bought the card from me for his gaming rig, and my wife took the computer for her personal use. She is happy with a GTX 970 

This HP was only $3500, but to buy an EVGA RTX 3090 on the market right now is $2700+. So, I opted for an HP after reading good reviews about their RTX version. I will pull the card and CPU and then put a 10700k in it for a new LV1 host machine.

We've been happy with the Dell 3090 as well, but you need to spend about $5k to get that Dell like I did in early 2021. Sure, they get loud in heavy gaming, but i doubt my plugins are going to spin it up to jet engine level.

I am honestly also kind of waiting to see what happens with Apple Mac Pro. I am probably going to budget about $10k for my next DAW build and get a beast of a machine that can last me for at least 3+ years. Maybe that will be an M2 Mac, or a new Intel PC.

Christmas time should be fun for the new computer building, assuming we dont bomb ourselves back to savagery. If we do, and I survive, at least i might have an acoustic guitar left to play. Better put 1000 sets of strings in a bunker. Forget storing food, I will just busk for some chow.


----------



## PaulieDC (Mar 7, 2022)

GeoMax said:


> I have been doing well just putting my computers in a corner with a bass trap, and then 2 GIK Acoustic freestanding panels in front of them. That does the trick. Even my U87ai doesn't pick up the noise at a proper recording level less than 20ft away.


Nice! I might be trying that!



GeoMax said:


> Yes @PaulieDC I am waiting to build one of these new machines as well. However, yesterday, I did pull the trigger on an HP gaming 10900k machine just so I could get a RTX 3090. I also did that early on during covid (with Dell) and bought a stripped down 10700k rig with the 3090 in it. My son bought the card from me for his gaming rig, and my wife took the computer for her personal use. She is happy with a GTX 970
> 
> This HP was only $3500, but to buy an EVGA RTX 3090 on the market right now is $2700+. So, I opted for an HP after reading good reviews about their RTX version. I will pull the card and CPU and then put a 10700k in it for a new LV1 host machine.
> 
> We've been happy with the Dell 3090 as well, but you need to spend about $5k to get that Dell like I did in early 2021. Sure, they get loud in heavy gaming, but i doubt my plugins are going to spin it up to jet engine level.


Good catch, serious power. 👍🏼


GeoMax said:


> I am honestly also kind of waiting to see what happens with Apple Mac Pro. I am probably going to budget about $10k for my next DAW build and get a beast of a machine that can last me for at least 3+ years. Maybe that will be an M2 Mac, or a new Intel PC.
> 
> Christmas time should be fun for the new computer building, assuming we dont bomb ourselves back to savagery. If we do, and I survive, at least i might have an acoustic guitar left to play. Better put 1000 sets of strings in a bunker. Forget storing food, I will just busk for some chow.


----------



## GeoMax (Mar 8, 2022)

I ended up cancelling the order for the HP today. After finding out they lock the BIOS and rethinking yet another propiatary version of the 3090 isnt gonna probably be all that great for resale down the road. the "deal" becomes less of a deal. I dont "need" a new card this instant, especially considering there are lots of new tech solutions on the horizon. I can limp along for a while longer with just my 1070 graphics card. Maybe to day Apple will announce a new Mac Pro?


----------



## CoffeeLover (Mar 8, 2022)

Fascinating times in computer tech 
I had planned to upgrade from i76700k to maxed out Alder lake 12900k but I still can get some milage on my good old 6700k although I am stuck on very few non time sensitive projects due to RAM so I think I'll stretch it to 14th Gen Meteor lake that is expected to come in October 2023.


----------



## GeoMax (Mar 8, 2022)

It starts to feel like there is never a good time to upgrade cause something better is always on the horizon. 

I think I may just do a 3 year plan. Buy the best rig I want and assume I will be using it for the next 3 years. 

I find I waste a lot of time trying to spec out the perfect DAW, hardware, plugins & VSTs, etc. Actually recording is always getting delayed because of the shiny distractions. 

Of course, I am lusting over the new Mac Studio today. Instead of buying anything, I dropped down some guide tracks for a new song. I told myself I had to finish this song before I could look at anymore gear. See how long that commitment lasts


----------



## kitekrazy (Mar 8, 2022)

ridgero said:


> Higher clockspeed, more power consumption, more heat - we have been there before


There;s enough bad development out there that will still tax that system to a halt.


----------



## GeoMax (Mar 17, 2022)

Ugh! My 7980XE finally died! 

I think I actually caused my 7980XE to die buy trying to run it with a 750watt power supply. I had 1000 watt in it, but swapped it out after getting a RTX 3090 for my 10700k. i wanted the bigger power supply with the graphics card.

On boot up, the temps were just fine, but I would get blue screen. Happened a couple times, so I ordered a 1300watt PSU. Now, it will no longer post. MB diag LED pointed to CPU not detected. I think I might have killed the CPU by underpowering it? Or it was just interesting timing? In PCPartPicker, 750watt was enough. I only had a 1070 graphics card in it.

Anyway, now I have to decide what I am going to do. 10980XE replacement? 12900k rig? 
The wait is too long now for a Mac Studio, so that is off the table.

10980XE would be easy to just drop in. The 12900k would maybe be a bit more future proof, and be a single box solution?


----------



## d.healey (Mar 17, 2022)

GeoMax said:


> I think I might have killed the CPU by underpowering it


I doubt it. Before you buy anything else get yourself a kill-a-watt so you can see how much power your system actually needs. Mine runs on less than 100w most of the time.


----------

